# Heart of the Swarm



## Maxicus (1. Juni 2011)

Ich hab mich gerade in SC eingeloggt und bin über die Meldung gestolpert das Heart of the Swarm nun offiziell angekündigt wurde! 
Schlafmützen bei Buffed, wo is die meldung dazu!?
Egal hier die Internetseite auf der auch schon einige neue Features in Videos gefasst wurden und ner menge Text.
Wie ist eure Meinung, sieht das erste Addon vielversprechend aus?

http://eu.battle.net/sc2/de/game/heart-of-the-swarm-preview/


----------



## yves1993 (1. Juni 2011)

Wäre sinnvoll wenn ein Mod das hier ins richtige Forum verschieben würde


----------



## spectrumizer (1. Juni 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Wäre sinnvoll wenn ein Mod das hier ins richtige Forum verschieben würde


Hehe. Was zahlste?


----------



## HMC-Pretender (6. Juni 2011)

Maxicus schrieb:


> Wie ist eure Meinung, sieht das erste Addon vielversprechend aus?



Nicht so sehr finde ich. Wird sicher wieder ne nette Kampange aber die Story um irgendwelche schwarminternen Kämpfe hatten wir doch in Broodwar schon mal. Dann werden halt ein paar neue Einheiten für den Multiplayer kommen. Nun gut, was auch sonst?

Will jetzt nicht sagen es wird schlecht aber das Wasser läuft mir auch nicht im Mund zusammen.


----------



## Reflox (14. Juni 2011)

Also ich freue mich recht darauf. So werden die Zerg auchmal interessanter für mich.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. Juni 2011)

ich kann es kaum erwarten^^ kerrigan aggro :O


----------



## Dropz (13. Juli 2011)

lurker  *yey*


----------



## Capt&#39;n M4Y (23. August 2012)

Ich bin schon sehr gespannt drauf   
Die neuen Einheiten werden interessant, mal sehen wie das wird 

Den Trailer fand ich sehr nett, die Geschichte um kerrigan und die Zerg's bin schon sehr neugierig


----------



## ZAM (23. August 2012)

Ich habs auf der GC nicht angespielt - ich warte bis zum Release <3


----------



## MamaMiracoli01 (13. November 2012)

Für alle, die's noch nicht gelesen haben: der Releasetermin ist jetzt offiziell der 12. März 2013. Wir werden also alle noch etwas warten müssen


----------



## Davatar (28. November 2012)

Erstaunlicherweise fand ich Brood Wars damals recht gelungen, obwohls kaum Änderungen zum Originalspiel gab. Da aber SC2 ja in sich bereits quasi ein Addon...oder ein Remake von SC1 ist und meine Erwartungen nicht wirklich erfüllt wurden, sind die Erwartungen fürs SC2-Addon relativ gering. Inofern denk ich mal werden die wohl erfüllt werden.


----------



## floppydrive (29. November 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Erstaunlicherweise fand ich Brood Wars damals recht gelungen, obwohls kaum Änderungen zum Originalspiel gab. Da aber SC2 ja in sich bereits quasi ein Addon...oder ein Remake von SC1 ist und meine Erwartungen nicht wirklich erfüllt wurden, sind die Erwartungen fürs SC2-Addon relativ gering. Inofern denk ich mal werden die wohl erfüllt werden.



Kaum Änderungen zum Originalspiel wo lebst du bitte, das Multiplayer Erlebnis hat sich ja komplett verändert mit Broodwar.


----------



## Davatar (30. November 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Kaum Änderungen zum Originalspiel wo lebst du bitte, das Multiplayer Erlebnis hat sich ja komplett verändert mit Broodwar.


Inwifern?


----------



## Dagonzo (2. Dezember 2012)

Sehe ich auch so. Bis auf ein paar kleinen Veränderungen und einer besseren Grafik, frag ich mich einfach: *Wofür haben die so lange gebraucht?*


----------



## floppydrive (3. Dezember 2012)

Ein paar kleine Änderungen, also wirklich das ist ja wohl mehr als untertrieben, jede Rasse hat 2 neue Einheiten bekommen und gerade die Luft-Luft Einheiten haben hier einiges verändert.

Nehmen wir die Terraner die durch die Medics nun um einiges besser geworden sind, es hat das Gameplay verändert weil man nun heilen hatte, gerade in Kombination mit den Stimpacks wurde hier einiges verändert. Dazu noch die sehr starke Walküre welche gerade im Luftkampf extrem gut kam und gegnerische Flotten schon auseinandergepflückt hat.

Beim Protoss hatten wir die Dark Templer, die Dark Archons und die Corsair wobei gerade die Dark Templer in Kombination mit den Corsair extrem nice waren gegen Cracklinge oder Ultras und auch die Veränderungen durch den Dark Archon zusammen mit Maelstrom war schon ein dickes Ding.

Beim Zerg kam gerade durch die Lurker eine geniale Def Einheit hinzu welche bei einem Push auf die Worker gute Dienste leistet und dem Zerg noch etwas flexibler machte dazu noch die Devourer welche durch ihre Attacken ja die Sporen verteilt habe und gerade auch bei Stealth Einheiten war das ein nettes Gameplay Element.


Das ist jetzt nur kurz ausgeführt aber zu behaupten der Multiplayer wurde von Broodwar nicht verändert stimmt ja nun gar nicht gerade hier mussten neue Taktiken her.


----------



## Dagonzo (4. Dezember 2012)

Ja mag sein, aber genau genommen ist das nur ein StarCraft 1 V2.0. 
Natürlich macht es nach wie vor viel Spaß und die Änderungen die reinkamen, sind sehr sinnvoll. Aber wirklich viel neues habe ich da nicht erblickt. Würde man die Grafik vom ersten Teil aufpeppen, dann würde man auf den ersten Blick kaum einen Unterschied zum zweiten Teil bemerken.


----------

